# Pleco in 5.5 Gallons



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

How would a small (max 3-4") fair in a 5.5 gallon?
I haven't gotten one, but the thought just came up. Especially since I heard they love brown algae. I also do have a spare 75 gallon, so if need be he can be plopped in there/we'd either have a lid for it by then or I'd just drape a towel on top of it to keep him from jumping out.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly, the smaller variety of pleco (Bristle Nose/ Clowns) need tanks 20g+. The larger and most common pleco (the Common Pleco) needs 55g+. I have one here that was only 2", and she's now a little over 6". They grow quick. I would say you could pick one up that is small, and switch over to the 75g in a few months. Pleco's are really dirty, so a small 5.5g tank would worry me with ammonia. But it's up to you. My pleco came here sharing a 10g tank with another pleco. I rehomed one, and kept the other.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

One might work in there for a few months, but that's just not enough space long-term to house any species of pleco. Even the small bristlenose pleco can get about 5 inches long. I think a ramshorn or pond snail would be a much better choice for algae control in your small tank. Now if you just want to add a pleco to your 75 gal, that would be fine (well depending on what is in it).


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

5.5 gallons is too tiny! Hehe, just saying.
Plecos have been known to grow nearly 2 feet long. Some get even larger. Regardless of tank size, a pleco will grow. And grow. And grow. And then die from too much ammonia production.
Hey, as long as you have that 75 gallon, why not just keep the pleco in there and not even bother with the 5.5 gallon tank, which is teeny tiny. It would be easier just to keep it in the 75 gallon and let him shoot through growth, rather than risk him getting stunted in the 5.5 gallon.
Also, remember that plecos like warm water. In the 70s. They are tropical. And do not do well with goldfish. I know this by experience 
Good luck!
EDIT:
I don't think you need to worry about a pleco jumping out of the tank. And even if it did, a towel wouldn't help, it would just strangle the fish and get it tangled up. Take a few large storage bin lids and place them over top, weighing them down with some hardcover books.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

The 75 gallon is either going to be a chiclid((sp?)) or a bala shark tank
still haven't decided on that.

I don't remember, but don't pleco poo like goldies? they poo alot?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

PaintingPintos said:


> 5.5 gallons is too tiny! Hehe, just saying.
> Plecos have been known to grow nearly 2 feet long. Some get even larger. Regardless of tank size, a pleco will grow. And grow. And grow. And then die from too much ammonia production.
> Hey, as long as you have that 75 gallon, why not just keep the pleco in there and not even bother with the 5.5 gallon tank, which is teeny tiny. It would be easier just to keep it in the 75 gallon and let him shoot through growth, rather than risk him getting stunted in the 5.5 gallon.
> Also, remember that plecos like warm water. In the 70s. They are tropical. And do not do well with goldfish. I know this by experience
> Good luck!


i know they will grow grow grow.
reason being that im on the thought of bottom feeders is my algae issue.
if i didn't have an algae issue then it wouldn't cross my mind to add a roommate for Spike.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

TYVM for the advice everyone
I don't think otos would be an any better choice in Spike's tank.
I think I might just have to clean clean clean until my car gets out of the shop and I can drive myself to Petco and get a Neitre snail instead of having to rely on hubs to take me everywhere.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Nerite snail. :-D
The smallest pleco species I can think of grows to 3 inches, zebra pleco. $100 fish anyone?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Nerite snail. :-D
> The smallest pleco species I can think of grows to 3 inches, zebra pleco. $100 fish anyone?


*googles*
wow they are expensive


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's easier and more efficient in most cases to just manually remove algae. Most algae eaters produce huge amounts of waste as they constantly graze and I think in smaller aquariums the benefits of their algae eating is outweighed by the unsightliness of your substrate and the added bioload they bring. 

In a day of grazing, my three otocinclus could cover half the bottom of a 75x45cm tank with poo. Plecos are even worse.

I think a small snail or two sounds like the way to go in this instance.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Nerites are certainly the best snail to buy if you've got an algae problem.
1. They're absolutely adorable
2. They don't breed in freshwater
3. They're non-aggressive
4. 5 Nerites in a 10 gallon tank coated with algae will clean it up in about a week
5. Nerites are just....too....flippin....cute.....(you should see their teeny lil faces! And their eye stalks? FREAKING ADORABLE)
6. Nerites may poo a bit but not so much as to really pollute the tank
7. Nerites will nom the algae off plants but not eat the plants themselves (though sometimes they can't resist a nibble of water sprite or anacharis, but give them a break....they do so much for you, they deserve a treat 

AWWWWW YEEEEAAAAAH anyway just get a Nerite snail. I don't know, but I have a good feeling about them. They're just too awesome to describe. I almost love them more than bettas :O


----------



## Cargo (May 25, 2012)

Why don't you just get an otocinclus? They only get 3" maximum.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Cargo said:


> Why don't you just get an otocinclus? They only get 3" maximum.


Like it was already said:
an Oto isn't going to do well in my set up.


I'd get a nerite smail or two
but right now my vehicle is in the shop and my husband is my only source of transportation. when he has time to relax, he will only stay home. there aint no way no how he is going somewhere. even if it is for only a few items at max and the destination is close to home. he aint moving his hard workn bum.

i think right now ill just keep on cleaning the algae off. and should it disappear naturally by the time i get my vehicle back, great, but if it is still there then ill try a nerite or two.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Poo causes ammonia correct?
Would daily(or 2-3xs weekly)vacuum/ water changes be too much stress on fish?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The breakdown of solid wastes is one source of ammonia. The other comes directly from the fish as excreted through the gills. It is the byproduct of the digestive process. 

As far as that water change schedule, it depends on the fish. I have fish that I can change the water daily with no adverse effects, but I also make sure to do it in the least invasive way possible.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

TYVM for the response Koi Maiden

I think I'll just stick to scrubbing off the algae until I get my care back. Especially since I just found this lil wire brush that makes removing the algae 10xs easier


----------

